# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Utility: Place the Windows Explorer Path on the Clipboard

## MartinLiss

This program copies the current Windows Explorer path to the clipboard where it can be pasted to an email or post, etc. In other words instead of manually typing something like "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\VB98\Wizards\PDWizard\Setup1" you can simply go to that folder via Windows Explorer, run my program, and then paste the path.

Note that in order for the code to work, Explorer must have the following option set:
_Tools|Folder Options|View|Display the full path in title bar_

----------

